

Ask HN: What's the best email client for managing multiple addresses? - CoreSet

I&#x27;m a freelancer and every company I currently have a contract with (3) has given me an email. Right now, I&#x27;m just checking all three like a chump, but I&#x27;d like to find something compatible with an upcoming project: configuring my own mail server on some webspace I&#x27;ve purchased so I can use my domain in my personal email (i.e. myname@myname.com) instead of my current gmail setup.<p>Any thoughts on how I could accomplish this?
======
dsfreed
Looking to possibly build a solution for this. I use a few different emails
(school, personal, work) and find myself jumping back and forth. Wondering if
there is room for a new web-based aggregator that provides simplicity of iOS
Mail / Mailbox but on the web? Or is it too "against the grain" to focus on
web instead of mobile?

